# OPME Rejection Notices



## REDinstaller

I'm curious about this. 2 of my peers have received these letters, due to officers needing the courses more than NCMs/SNCOs.


----------



## Stoker

Been trying to do the HIE 208 online for the last 3 years, each time a email rejection. I'm doing them now through the Navy on site program.


----------



## REDinstaller

I think thats going to be the only way for a while. I only have one left CF and international relations. I hope i can get in online, if not then a local course.


----------



## ModlrMike

Since the courses moved to RMC, they've become increasingly harder to get as an NCM. I did two of them as OPDPs, and now realize that I should have done them all then. It's unlikely that at my current rank (NavRes NCM) I'll get to finish the programme.


----------



## REDinstaller

My wife worked at the DL cell at RMC in 2003. She was told the officers priority was over, first come first enroled. Guess thats changed again.


----------



## ModlrMike

I notice on the OPME site that the summer term opens for registration on 1 Feb 11. I don't know if applying on that very day will increase one's chances, but its worth a try.


----------



## REDinstaller

The earlier the better. Then you get to be high on the list. She also said that its possible to pay to complete courses as well. I don't know how current that info is.


----------



## Stoker

The on site course that i'm currently on , has a mix of senior NCM's, junior NCM's, officers etc. NCM's should have the avenue for professional development than the current OPME program, perhaps through DND learn.


----------



## REDinstaller

DND Learn for OPMEs is loaded through the OPME web portal. The only way NCMs will be able to take OPMEs if the current events continue is through localy run in house courses.


----------



## ModlrMike

Tango18A said:
			
		

> DND Learn for OPMEs is loaded through the OPME web portal. The only way NCMs will be able to take OPMEs if the current events continue is through localy run in house courses.



Which will be virtually impossible if you're a ResF NCM.


----------



## dangerboy

Last session I registered at 0800 (Mountain Time) on the first day of the registration period and still got rejected.  I will try again 1 Feb and hopefully get accepted.  What I was told to do is forward the rejection letters up to your chain of command so that they know that you have tried to do them.


----------



## aesop081

ModlrMike said:
			
		

> Since the courses moved to RMC, they've become increasingly harder to get as an NCM.



In all fairness, there has been a significant increase in the number of officers needing to do them. We recruited alot since then.


----------



## REDinstaller

dangerboy said:
			
		

> Last session I registered at 0800 (Mountain Time) on the first day of the registration period and still got rejected.  I will try again 1 Feb and hopefully get accepted.  What I was told to do is forward the rejection letters up to your chain of command so that they know that you have tried to do them.



That's fine the CoC knows, but it does squat for your file once it gets to the Merit Board. The only points awarded are for successful completion.


----------



## muffin

I send the rejection letters ... Please allow me to clarify a few points.

OPME is still Officer Priority. It is the OFFICER Professional Military Education Programme. It's Officer DP2. NCM's were allowed to fill in the extra spots on a first come-first serve basis if there are extra spots.
With the Strategic Review and budget cuts of the last year or so, the spaces on OPME's have been cut considerably. In the last 2 terms NO NCM's that I am aware of have been given spots on anything except perhaps a few on DCE001 and DCE002. 
There were literally more than 2000 NCM registration requests rejected each term.
The OPME program was never intended for NCMs - and I know the CM's have been pushing everyone to do them for merit points - CDA is looking at this. Both the OPME and NCMPD programs have been reviewed by CDA within the last year and are being revised, though I do not know at this time what their plan is for either. 

The alternative to taking the courses through the OPME program, is to register as "Interest Only" students with DCS at RMC ($50 application fee) and pay for the courses and texts up front. Once you have finished the courses sucessfully you can claim the costs through education reimbursement (make sure the courses are on your ILP!) you can then have the courses directly PLAR'd to OPME. (This may even be automatic now... I am not certian).

If you have any specific questions I can do my best to answer them, or direct you to the person who would have the answer.


----------



## PuckChaser

Thanks for the information, that clears up a lot!


----------



## aesop081

I will continue to the be thankful i completed the OPME program a couple of years ago.........


----------



## REDinstaller

Muffin,

The DL for ILQ, ALQ and the CQ all state that OPME's will be considered to be PLAR'd to write off the DL. So that must be why the CMs stress completing them so much. And it's also some of the easiest NCMPD to come by. Not with regards to content, but to availability of locations that it can be done in.


----------



## aesop081

Tango18A said:
			
		

> And it's also some of the easiest NCMPD to come by.



Not so much these days it would seem, no ?

 ;D


----------



## REDinstaller

What a change that is. And now with Treasury Board looking for more SLT, that avenue will become more difficult too.


----------



## aesop081

Folks will have to get more imaginative. There are other avenues of PD out there. There always the option of taking university ( if one doe not already have such education) or other continuing education. The OPMEs are not the be-all-end-all of NCM PD.

Back when i was still in the Army, i took another course designed for officers, the Intermediate tactics Course part 1. I dont know if that, or something similar, is still available.

After i was done with OPME, i needed something else for PD and PER fodder, so i registered for Air Force Officer Development Program. Its sort of like an AF-specific add-on to the OPME. I hav completed the block 2 course and almost done block 3. The deal is still the same, officers have priority (as it is manditory for them) and there is usualy a 1-serial or 2 worth of waiting list. I am currently one of very few NCMs in the program.


----------



## McG

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Back when i was still in the Army, i took another course designed for officers, the Intermediate tactics Course part 1. I dont know if that, or something similar, is still available.


ITC has been replaced with ATOC.  Unlike ITC, the DL portion of ATOC is not completely self-study.  It is a scedualled course with an instructor at the tactics school who conducts daily teleconfrences with the syndicate - graduates begin the residency portion the Monday after DL ends.

However, there is ATOC annonymous on DND Learn that can be done independantly but does not come with an MPRR entry.


----------



## AmmoTech90

In my opinion the CF has put the cart before the horse on NCM PD.  The word has been out for ages (NCM 2020) that you need PD to be competitive, however there has been no steps taken to institutionalize PD on the NCM side.  As a Pte/Jr NCO I saw Sr NCO PD as them getting together at the mess to get a briefing on something for a bit and then hit the bar, or battlefield tours.  In these cases the depth of PD might have been a bit thin but there was exposure to a variety of military subjects.  Now that it has been decreed that PD is needed there are two main options, post-secondary education (of which OPMEs are a form), or SLT.  There are a few long course (ATWOP for example) that count.

Except for SLT, once you have completed some form of PD you get the benefit for it for that reporting period and then it is done.  There is no incentive to complete them quickly or to attend a year long course other than personal satisfaction.

On paper someone who has completed all of their OPMEs, has a long course qualification, and is bilingual is at a disadvantage the year after that is all done, compared to someone who is bilingual and takes one random post-secondary course every year.  Hopefully the merit board can see past that, but on points the person who takes Basket Weaving 101, 201, 301, and 401 over four years is ahead of the person who has hard military qualifications.

Now with OPME effectively closed to NCMs, the routes of gaining PD that is guaranteed to be relevant to the military is SLT and long courses.  Both of these options have very limited attendance.

Unfortunately there is no way of reflecting subjective PD other than in the narrative portion.

For my trade, I would consider a Cpl/MCpl to have undergone PD who has researched a military subject (trade related or not) and delivered a competent briefing on it to an audience of their peers.  However there is no qual/MPRR entry that can reflect this, so you've got to state it in the narrative, and there is no enduring record that follows that member to reflect the knowledge and competency they gained from doing that once they are a WO and being merited as normally only 3 years of PERs are produced at the board.

One option would be to have box on the PER, Underwent PD (Yes/No) and a small text box saying what it was.  Could be abused, but hopefully merit boards can watch for that.

A question for the officers, what is considered PD for you for those years where you are not attending SLT?  In the Army, ATOC is required for promotion, correct?  In that case it is not really PD.  If it is considered PD and is required, then on the NCM side we should consider every career course (trade or leadership) as PD, which would help things out.


----------



## McG

AmmoTech90 said:
			
		

> On paper someone who has completed all of their OPMEs, has a long course qualification, and is bilingual is at a disadvantage the year after that is all done, compared to someone who is bilingual and takes one random post-secondary course every year.


You get the points every year an OPME is completed until they are all completed - they you get the points every year.  Being complete the OPMEs does not then put one on an indefinite disadvantage.



			
				AmmoTech90 said:
			
		

> One option would be to have box on the PER, Underwent PD (Yes/No) and a small text box saying what it was.  Could be abused, but hopefully merit boards can watch for that.


PD already has an assessed spot on the PER.  It is one of the potential factors in section 6.


----------



## McG

AmmoTech90 said:
			
		

> A question for the officers, what is considered PD for you for those years where you are not attending SLT?


Produce an Army Journal article, research a topic of military history and present it to the unit or sub-unit, research a topic of contemporary military relevance and present your findings to the unit or sub-unit, attend non-career courses, take-on secondary duties for the sake of gaining exposure to new aspects of the military duty, take a civilian college or university course with some military relevance, etc.


----------



## aesop081

MCG said:
			
		

> Produce an Army Journal article, research a topic of military history and present it to the unit or sub-unit, research a topic of contemporary military relevance and present your findings to the unit or sub-unit, attend non-career courses, take-on secondary duties for the sake of gaining exposure to new aspects of the military duty, take a civilian college or university course with some military relevance, etc.



....and these are all PD oportunities that are not limited to officers.

People just have to see that there are more tools in the PD box than OPMEs. I have had significant success in this regard so i can speak on PD rather confidently.


----------



## armyvern

MCG said:
			
		

> You get the points every year an OPME is completed until they are all completed - they you get the points every year.  Being complete the OPMEs does not then put one on an indefinite disadvantage.
> PD already has an assessed spot on the PER.  It is one of the potential factors in section 6.



I have recently recd the factors considered by merit boards when establishing the Merit List at NCM Career Boards from the CM Shop ... of note is the addition of the statement "1 merit point is awarded *only in the year that the course is completed*."

I'll pull the relevant info tomorrow.


----------



## REDinstaller

The criteria is as follows. 1 point per board mbr for every OPME completed within the Report Period. 1 point forever for having completed more than 2 OPMEs. 2 points forever for completing the complete OPME program (All 6). With a max of 2 points with all combinations. As explained to me by my CM on Thursday.


----------



## McG

Tango18A said:
			
		

> The criteria is as follows. 1 point per board mbr for every OPME completed within the Report Period. 1 point forever for having completed more than 2 OPMEs. 2 points forever for completing the complete OPME program (All 6). With a max of 2 points with all combinations. As explained to me by my CM on Thursday.


I had heard it was 3 points in the forever after stage, but otherwise that is it.


----------



## PuckChaser

Just to clarify, you have to have 3 OPMEs completed to be in the forever stage?


----------



## armyvern

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> Just to clarify, you have to have 3 OPMEs completed to be in the forever stage?



I'll post up the actual written word on it direct from Careers on Monday.


----------



## AmmoTech90

MCG said:
			
		

> I had heard it was 3 points in the forever after stage, but otherwise that is it.



Well, if the points for finishing all OPMEs are in perpetuity then I withdraw my point.  I had been otherwise informed.  If not, the problem still remains of short term gain for completing a programme which has a lasting benefit.

I realize there is a PD box on PERs, however there are additional PD points that can be awarded by the board, and in the briefings I have received, those points are for specific items, including post secondary education (regardless of the subject).  The items that MCG described will help getting mastered in PD PF, but not necessarily the board member points (from my understanding).


----------



## Navalsnpr

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> I'll post up the actual written word on it direct from Careers on Monday.



Thanks!!  Would be nice how DMILC is treating them.


----------



## NCRCrow

Other avenues of PD may include: BEW DL and POCT training at your local AJAG office.

I did the OPME's as I knew they would have a great impact of my career.

I tell my sailors to look into OPME's and then they forward me the RMC rejection letter and its a little disappointing. 

The forum is right something must be done Forces wide to make available OPME's for everybody and keep it fair.


----------



## aesop081

HFXCrow said:
			
		

> The forum is right something must be done Forces wide to make available OPME's for everybody and keep it fair.



Something must be done to improve PD indeed but that is not making the OPMEs available to everyone. The first letter in OPME says it all. The target audience is and always has been CF commissioned officers. They have career implications if not completed. It is not a question of fairness or lack thereof.

People need to be more active in pursuing their PD, simple as that. I get points every year for having completed my OPMEs but i still do my best to fill up the "new qualifications" block on my PER so that i get an O rating for PD in my potential section.

Put your name if for courses from PSP, take courses that most people don't want, go take a class downtown, write a paper for a CF publication, take secondary duties.........


----------



## McG

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> Just to clarify, you have to have 3 OPMEs completed to be in the forever stage?


You need to have all OPME complete to be in the forever stage.

The advice that I have normally heard from the career shops for NCMs was that the best return came from doing one OPME a year until all OPME were complete - this was because there were no more points awarded for two OPME completed than for one OPME in a year.  On the officer side, the advice has always been get them done in as short a time as possible (multiple done in a year if the time exists).


----------



## agc

As a MS, I successfully enrolled in PSE 402 last term, and DCE 002, and POE 206 this term.


----------



## muffin

Wow .... Seriously? The DL ones through the OPME site? That's almost unheard of! You should buy a lotto ticket!


----------



## agc

Yes.  Yet another plus to living in NL, I get to register before anyone else.


----------



## REDinstaller

Or not wake up as early as us in the west.


----------



## muffin

Well the courses are put online manually, so if they are online at 8am in Nfld then they are making them available the Fri before - when I put them online I used to do it at 8am EST. 
I will ask the delegated admin to send me a note when she "flips the switch" and if I can I will post it.


----------



## MP 811

ModlrMike said:
			
		

> I notice on the OPME site that the summer term opens for registration on 1 Feb 11. I don't know if applying on that very day will increase one's chances, but its worth a try.



Wont help.  I was working the night the winter session opened up for registration and made sure I had my application in within 10 minutes of the first day!....still received the rejection email.


----------



## armyvern

From the CM:

*Learning & Professional Development (6 pts)*

*Post Secondary Education:*  1 point for any indivudual course with value to CF (at current year), 2 points if completed diploma ( College,Cegep), 3 points if completed degree ( University).	

*Career Dev.// Professional Dev.// OPME:*  1-3 points for any course in the current rank that is of benefit to the CF but not to include mandatory crses. Ie QL,ILQ. 1 pt per course to a max of 3 pts.


----------



## agc

http://www.cda-acd.forces.gc.ca/dli-dai/dmasc-dascm/index-eng.asp

There is a Diploma in Military Arts and Science which is aimed at NCMs.


----------



## muffin

OPME registration for Summer is open now. I "flicked the switch" myself this morning at 0815

Info on the program and registration proceedures can be found here: http://www.opme.forces.gc.ca/index-eng.asp

OPME Registration process summary:
http://www.opme.forces.gc.ca/pro-ser/reg-enr/ep-pe-eng.asp

(Note: If the OPME portal will not open for you, contact DCS right away. They have some steps you can follow to try to fix it, and if that doesn't work they can help you with alternate registration)

1) Go to the OPME portal on the DWAN and enroll in OPME
2) Wait for an email with your OPME Student Number (P#) or contact DCS http://www.opme.forces.gc.ca/cu-cn/index-eng.asp
3) Once you have your P#, go back to the OPME Portal on the DWAN and login with the P# and the password you chose earlier.
4) Make sure your contact info is correct and your email address is accurate. 
5) Register for your courses (This puts you in the queue for processing by priority)

Important Dates:
http://www.opme.forces.gc.ca/pro-ser/adm/dat-eng.asp

MOST registrations are not processed until after registration closes.  (15 April)
Once registrations are processed you will get an email stating whether or not you have been accepted in the course. 
**if your email changes between your registration and the close date you MUST update it on the portal or you will not receive the email!

Sometime between the course registration close date and 1 week before the course starts you will be loaded into DNDLearn. At that time you will get an email from DNDLearn with your DNDLearn username (DL######) and password. If you already have a DNDLearn account and it has been deactivated due to inactivity you can email the helpdesk at CDA.DNDLearnTeam@forces.gc.ca and ask to have it reactivated.

OPME courses MAY NOT appear in your DNDLearn course list on your homepage until the course start date. (2 May) 

If you have any questions on anything please contact RMC-DCS.


----------



## caocao

Just to clarify, Merit Criterias (MC) are different from one occupation to the next.  This is why some get points for OPMEs (forever) and others do not.  DMILC has nothing to do with the drafting of those MCs other they issuing a yearly message stating the arcs of fire (60% performance and 40% potential).  It is the occupation's responsibility to review and update the existing MCs and forward them to the CM prior to the start of the merit boards.  Usually there not much that can be done for the performance part but there room to play with the 40%.  For example, this past year the CE trades put more emphasis on PD (OPMEs, university courses, civilian trade tickets) and diversity (postings with different elements).


----------



## Rheostatic

muffin said:
			
		

> 2) Wait for an email with your OPME Student Number (P#) or contact DCS http://www.opme.forces.gc.ca/cu-cn/index-eng.asp


Can anyone ballpark how long this step takes?


----------



## Rheostatic

Rheostatic said:
			
		

> Can anyone ballpark how long this step takes?


Never mind. Didn't get an email, but after step 1, you can log in and select "forgot my student number", and the portal will tell you your student number.


----------



## muffin

Rheostatic said:
			
		

> Can anyone ballpark how long this step takes?
> 
> Never mind. Didn't get an email, but after step 1, you can log in and select "forgot my student number", and the portal will tell you your student number.



The "automation" of this is broken... I will have to send them manually. I will try to do them as often and quickly as I can ... They processes enrolment requests as soon as they see them so the "forgot my student number" method you describe above will undoubtedly be faster.

There is issues with the DWAN firewall and sending emails - at one time they only sent to @forces accounts, and another time they only sent to external accounts. Currently they do not send at all.  :blotto:

I cannot wait until we replace this system...


----------



## muffin

muffin said:
			
		

> I will have to send them manually. I will try to do them as often and quickly as I can ...



The queue to date has been sent - 312 emails on their way.


----------



## muffin

Rmc sent out an update notice concerning OPME course packages starting Summer 2011. 

*The Division of Continuing Studies (DCS) will introduce significant changes to the way it distributes course materials, starting with the Summer 2011 session.*

The mailing of course materials for Distance Education courses for which the course material is available electronically will cease starting in the Summer 2011 Term. Until now, even if the material was available on the Web, we mailed a copy of some, if not all, of the course materials to each student and each instructor. Students and instructors will have to download the course material.

More info here:
http://www.opme.forces.gc.ca/new-nou/index-eng.asp


----------



## REDinstaller

Thanks for the update. Now the wait for 2 Apr to see who was successful in their applications.


----------



## navymich

agc said:
			
		

> http://www.cda-acd.forces.gc.ca/dli-dai/dmasc-dascm/index-eng.asp
> 
> There is a Diploma in Military Arts and Science which is aimed at NCMs.



I am currently working on this program.  I have been approved for it through an ILP.  The program includes 3 of the university level OPMEs.  I had applied a couple of times through the OPME portal for them and kept getting rejected.  I brought this up with my BPSO who determined that I could apply as an visiting student at RMC (as Muffin mentioned earlier in this thread) and pay for the courses, then get reimbursed.  

I currently only have a high school diploma and was unsure what I wanted to continue my education with.  I made the decision for this program and I highly recommend it for anyone else looking to increase their PD and have the added bonus of some OPMEs.


----------



## JMesh

If anyone wants to get the OPME equivalent courses through RMC (Division of Continuing Studies only) and would like to work at a degree while you're at it, you could also consider the Bachelor of Military Arts and Sciences (BMASc). This 30 credit degree program was built around the courses needed for or equivalent to those of the OPME program.

http://www.rmc.ca/aca/ac-pe/ug-apc/dcs-dep/ap-pu-eng.asp#BMASc


----------



## Stoker

airmich said:
			
		

> I am currently working on this program.  I have been approved for it through an ILP.  The program includes 3 of the university level OPMEs.  I had applied a couple of times through the OPME portal for them and kept getting rejected.  I brought this up with my BPSO who determined that I could apply as an visiting student at RMC (as Muffin mentioned earlier in this thread) and pay for the courses, then get reimbursed.
> 
> I currently only have a high school diploma and was unsure what I wanted to continue my education with.  I made the decision for this program and I highly recommend it for anyone else looking to increase their PD and have the added bonus of some OPMEs.



I second this. I am currently completing the program through the Naval onsite in Halifax since being rejected from the distance learning a number of times. Being out of high school so long and doing university level courses was daunting at times, but I highly recommend it to continue your PD.


----------



## Sully

JMesh said:
			
		

> If anyone wants to get the OPME equivalent courses through RMC (Division of Continuing Studies only) and would like to work at a degree while you're at it, you could also consider the Bachelor of Military Arts and Sciences (BMASc). This 30 credit degree program was built around the courses needed for or equivalent to those of the OPME program.
> 
> http://www.rmc.ca/aca/ac-pe/ug-apc/dcs-dep/ap-pu-eng.asp#BMASc



I just enrolled in this after being shut down for three semesters on the remaining OPME's I have not completed. I think it is a bonus that I can work towards the degree and concurrently kill my OPME's. Registration was easy, cost $50; OPME courses cost $395.00 up front. I have submitted an ILP (which is done on line) and it is in review and currently pending (I do not expect any problems). I wish I would have known about this route earlier; I credit this forum and it's participants for bringing it to my attention. I have told several of my peers about the process and some are interested and intend to apply.


----------



## Stoker

I just received a email saying that CMS has secured 300 spaces in each of  DCE 001 and DCE 002 OPMEs DL, open to NCMs of any rank, Regular or Reserve Force. Once all registrations are received the loading priority is:
1. NCMs Navy employed within CMS;
2. NCMs Navy employed outside CMS; and
3. Other NCMs

Good news for some people waiting for the course.


----------



## PuckChaser

Chief Stoker said:
			
		

> Good news for some people waiting for the course.



If you're Navy, that is.


----------



## Stoker

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> If you're Navy, that is.



Thats true I guess. I personally think everyone should be able to do a online course. Its not rocket science.


----------



## muffin

Chief Stoker said:
			
		

> I just received a email saying that CMS has secured 300 spaces in each of  DCE 001 and DCE 002 OPMEs DL, open to NCMs of any rank, Regular or Reserve Force. Once all registrations are received the loading priority is:
> 1. NCMs Navy employed within CMS;
> 2. NCMs Navy employed outside CMS; and
> 3. Other NCMs
> 
> Good news for some people waiting for the course.



I just confirmed some details about these course spots:

These additional spots were requested by the navy and will NOT be course loaded from the regular waiting list. If you would like to be considered for these additional spots, you must forward your info to the Navy DMTE OPME coordinator. If you registered for an OPME through the OPME portal your name will NOT be considered for these extra spaces. 

** additional info added **
The email is n-opme.pempo-m@forces.gc.ca


----------



## PuckChaser

Ah, if they're additional spaces that makes more sense. Good on the Navy for getting extra spots for its pers, I definitely agree with Chief Stoker that everyone should do one of these online courses, I've been waiting for Intro to Military Law for months.

Muffin: Are you going to post when the system goes live for applications again? I believe summer semester is 1 June, correct?


----------



## muffin

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> Muffin: Are you going to post when the system goes live for applications again? I believe summer semester is 1 June, correct?



The dates for registration are always listed here 
http://www.opme.forces.gc.ca/pro-ser/adm/dat-eng.asp

They should update the page to include Fall 2011 shortly.

This session closes April 15th, and registrations should be processed within a few days after that. I will run the acceptance/rejections email jobs once they tell me they have all been actioned.

My hubby is posted to Gagetown this summer so after 12 years of working with RMC/CDA/OPME I may not be as "in the loop" after July, but I will do what I can


----------



## Journeyman

muffin said:
			
		

> My hubby is posted to Gagetown this summer so after 12 years of working with RMC/CDA/OPME I may not be as "in the loop" after July, but I will do what I can


You _could_ ship him off unaccompanied, so you can carry on the good work.


----------



## navymich

muffin said:
			
		

> I will run the acceptance/rejections email jobs once they tell me they have all been actioned.



What's your beverage of choice these days?  Not that I would try to bribe you (unless it would work??  lol), but just in case others are interested....


----------



## muffin

Hahah... unfortunately when it comes to data integrity I am un-bribe-able


----------



## trigger324

Chief Stoker said:
			
		

> I just received a email saying that CMS has secured 300 spaces in each of  DCE 001 and DCE 002 OPMEs DL, open to NCMs of any rank, Regular or Reserve Force. Once all registrations are received the loading priority is:
> 1. NCMs Navy employed within CMS;
> 2. NCMs Navy employed outside CMS; and
> 3. Other NCMs
> 
> Good news for some people waiting for the course.



I got that same email. I'm in a bit of a bind, whereas I had applied for DCE002 (distance) about  a month ago.  So if I'm shot down and  I don't get it that way, I hope I am at least able to get one of these 300 NCM slots.


----------



## trigger324

muffin said:
			
		

> I just confirmed some details about these course spots:
> 
> These additional spots were requested by the navy and will NOT be course loaded from the regular waiting list. If you would like to be considered for these additional spots, you must forward your info to the Navy DMTE OPME coordinator. If you registered for an OPME through the OPME portal your name will NOT be considered for these extra spaces.
> 
> ** additional info added **
> The email is n-opme.pempo-m@forces.gc.ca



Hmmm. I guess I'm SOL.


----------



## MedCorps

For those NCM's who are getting OPME rejection notices but still want similar style PD might I suggest The Diploma in Military Arts and Science (DMASc) for Non-Commissioned Members which is a joint CDA / RMC / Ontario Colleges program.  Thisprogram is intended specifically fo non-commissioned members of the Canadian Forces unlike the OPME program which is formally part of the Officer DP.  For more information: 

http://www.cda-acd.forces.gc.ca/dli-dai/dmasc-dascm/index-eng.asp

It seems to be the route that quite a few NCM's I know are taking since admission to the OPME program has become difficult. 

Cheers, 

MC


----------



## navymich

MedCorps said:
			
		

> For those NCM's who are getting OPME rejection notices but still want similar style PD might I suggest The Diploma in Military Arts and Science (DMASc) for Non-Commissioned Members which is a joint CDA / RMC / Ontario Colleges program.  Thisprogram is intended specifically fo non-commissioned members of the Canadian Forces unlike the OPME program which is formally part of the Officer DP.  For more information:
> 
> http://www.cda-acd.forces.gc.ca/dli-dai/dmasc-dascm/index-eng.asp
> 
> It seems to be the route that quite a few NCM's I know are taking since admission to the OPME program has become difficult.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> MC




That has already been mentioned in this thread.  Great idea though.


----------



## Rheostatic

I want to double-check some of my assumptions:

OPME courses taken through DNDLearn aren't good for academic credit, except via PLAR toward a BMASC or DMASC, is that correct?

If I wanted to do complete my OPME and maybe use the credits toward a degree program at another institution, then I should take the equivalent courses through the Department of Continuing Studies (and pay tuition), right?


----------



## JMesh

When you take an OPME course, there's actually a form you fill out to have them listed on an RMC transcript (not a PLAR though). AFAIK these can then be transferred to other institutions (hence why non-RMC students can get an RMC transcript for just these courses after applying as an interest only student). For more info, see here


----------



## Rheostatic

I guess my question should have been: Can I get an RMC transcript for taking the free online OPME courses? I think you've answered that, thanks.


----------



## muffin

All but DCE001/DEF001 and DCE002/DEF002
There are no academic credit for these courses.


----------



## Jeremy360

Sorry for the bump, this is the most relevant(and recent) topic that I could dig up.  Has anyone received rejection notices regarding the latest semester?  I completed DCE001 back in '09 and I've since received rejection emails on the last two.  I've received no email or material  for this semester, "My Courses" in the OPME Portal is empty as well.  I can only assume that I've been denied.

If clearance is going to take another two years I'd prefer to be learning something  :


----------



## Rheostatic

I got an acceptance message last week for the summer term.


----------



## muffin

The courses started May 2nd. If you did not receive an acceptance email and login info for DNDLearn, then you did not get the course this term.


----------



## ballz

Sigh... I had this written up already before I realized that I might have misunderstood entirely what you were asking. However, it's good info for any Civie U types out there, so I'm going to post it anyway.



			
				Rheostatic said:
			
		

> I want to double-check some of my assumptions:
> 
> OPME courses taken through DNDLearn aren't good for academic credit, except via PLAR toward a BMASC or DMASC, is that correct?
> 
> If I wanted to do complete my OPME and maybe use the credits toward a degree program at another institution, then I should take the equivalent courses through the Department of Continuing Studies (and pay tuition), right?



No.

If you want to do the OPMEs as part of your degree (from a different university), you should talk to the appropriate person at the Registrar's Office who deals with Credit Transfers. They can tell you which OPMEs will be accepted for credit at your university and for which courses. At MUN, 4 are accepted, but 3 are "unspecified" 2000-level History credits. This person should be able to provide you with a letter stating "Bloggins has permission to take x,y,z courses from RMC for credit at University of ______" or something to that effect, before you even sign up for them. 

It's a lot harder to get RMC to accept courses from other universities as you're looking for credit for specific courses with specific curriculum. There's a group of us at MUN finding all this stuff out now but hopefully we can make it pretty standard for any SEM students at MUN from now on.

One last thing that's important, make sure you pay attention to your university's Residence Requirement (and other random regulations). At MUN, the Residence Requirement is that your last 10 courses of your degree must be taken at MUN, meaning now that I am in my 4th year if I take *ONE* OPME, I'll have completed 39/40 courses at MUN, but still won't be elligible to receive my degree (unless I get the Residence Requirement waived beforehand). All university's have some sort of Residence Requirement, as well as a host of other retarded rules to watch out for, so cross your t's and dot your i's first.


----------



## Rheostatic

I'm not a university student, but given that there's more than one way to complete the courses, I want to conduct my OPME in a way that will contribute to my academic history (by way of an academic transcript, not just a check on my MPRR), for admissions and possible transfer credit for a program I may pursue in the future. 

I am familiar with letters of permission, residency requirements, and the fact that transfer credits are accepted at the discretion of the degree-granting institution.

I think the link JMesh provided had the anwer I was looking for.


----------

